# Browser in Java schreiben



## Guest (8. Mai 2005)

Hallo liebe Java Community.

Gleich vorweg, ich bin kompletter Java Anfänger, bin Umsteiger von einer anderen Sprache.
Ich habe an meiner Schule bislang C/C++ 2 Jahre lang gelernt. Ich hab früher nicht daran gedacht, Java zu lernen, da mein Lehrer meinte es sei langsam und wird bei Firmen nicht verwendet. Wikipedia hat mich dann eines besseren belehrt.

Hab mich dann entschlossen an meiner Schule Java als Freigegenstand zu nehmen. Allerdings komme ich jetzt nicht ganz nach mit dem Stoff. Lese mir neben den Unterricht noch einige Tutorials dazu damit ich den Anschluss finde, aber ich muss in 4 Wochen ein kleines Programm geschrieben haben.

Ich verlange jetzt nicht, dass sich jemand die Mühe macht und mir das Ding schreibt aber vieleicht kann mir jemand über die Schulter schauen und Verbesserungsvorschläge machen kann und mir bei Problemen hilft.

Das Programm das ich schreiben soll soll ein Browser sein. Mein Lehrer meint für die HTML Darstellung gibts schon was von Java aber hab mir den Namen nicht gemerkt  :roll: Ich glaub irgendein Panel.

Des weiteren meint er, wenn ich das mit dem Panel mache geht die Darstellung in die Knie.
Wenn ich dafür eine eigene Engine mache wäre es wohl besser? Die Engine muss nur ganz wenige Tags verarbeiten können


```
<html><head><title>titel</title></head><body>...unformatierter Text...</body></html>
```

mehr wäre gar nicht nötig! 

Ich bin noch Schüler kann euch also kein Geld anbieten, falls aber jemand C/C++ gerade lernt, dann könnte ich den vieleicht helfen.

_Edit von L-ectron-X: Titel angepasst._


----------



## L-ectron-X (8. Mai 2005)

Nix Geld! In einer Community sind die Hilfen und Ratschläge kostenlos.
Um HTML-Seiten darzustellen verwendest Du eine JEditorPane.
http://www.galileocomputing.de/open...el_15_022.htm#Rxx365java150220400054D1F0251F6


----------



## Roar (8. Mai 2005)

Anonymous hat gesagt.:
			
		

> da mein Lehrer meinte es sei langsam und wird bei Firmen nicht verwendet.



scnr aber..

hast du den lehrer noch? 
wenn ja sag ihm mal er ist ziemlich doof und zeig ihm die aktuellen java benchmarks und erklär ihm dass viele große firmen (wie oracle, sap) java nicht nur wegen dem schönen namen benutzen


----------



## Illuvatar (8. Mai 2005)

Hm ja, lex, aber JEditorPane checkt das mit title und so net (oder?) Du kannst ja den title rausparsen (Schau mal die methodn in String an, indexOf, substring und so) und das im body kann man dann ja noch in ne JEditorPane tun.


----------



## dyrathror (8. Mai 2005)

Hi,

wirf doch mal einen Blick auf HotJava.
Das ist der Java Vorzeige Browser von Sun. Wenn ich mich recht erinnere gibts dazu auch die Sourcen
irgendwo zum downloaden, vielleicht sind sie auch dabei, da bin ich nicht up to date. 
Da kannst Du Dir abschaun wie so etwas geht.

Gruß,
Stephan


----------



## Guest (9. Mai 2005)

Hallo und Danke erstmal für die Antworten.

Ja also das der Browser dann probleme mit der Darstellung bekommt, hat er mir schon erklärt.

Lese mir mal den Teil im Openbook durch, scheint recht gut zu sein.


Wegen dem Lehrer: Nein den habe ich glücklicherweise nicht mehr, aber der war sowieso nicht up to date, zumindest war er ohne seine unterlagen auf denen der quellcode stand ziemlich unnötig im unterricht . Besonders beliebt in unserer Klasse war ja auch die Frage: "Herr Professor, kann man das nicht auch anders lösen?". Er suchte vergeblich nach ner anderen Lösung in seinen Unterlagen 


Also HotJava hab ich mir schon angschaut, da ich davon sicher lernen könnte aber dazu gibt es irgendwie keine Sources, zumindest nicht direkt auf der Download Seite von Sun. Aber werd danach noch googlen.
Abgesehen davon kommt beim Aufrufen des Programmes folgende Fehlermeldung:

Beim laden der Java-Vm ist der Windows Fehler 126 aufgetreten.


----------

